# Hidden Tivo video



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

Someone at work showed me this hidden easter egg on the tivo website.

http://www.tivo.com/0.11.bluemoon.asp

I think it's to promote the 3 series


----------



## Groundhog45 (Nov 10, 2005)

That's great. :lol: 

GH


----------



## cbearnm (Sep 6, 2006)

Great video
Did anyone notice the subliminal message at 3:58
it displays:
www.tivo.com/bluemoon


----------

